# Gamer looking for a game in Jerusalem, Israel



## trdreier (Jul 29, 2012)

Hey All!

I'm an American who is spending a year studying in Israel and am looking for a D&D game. I know this is a long shot, but I figured I'd try online. If anyone is in Jerusalem and has an English speaking game (or knows how/where I can find one, even a website would be helpful) I would very much appreciate it. Thanks all and game on!!

Sebastian


----------

